# Gap between new drywall and ceiling



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

fill'er'up


----------



## DrunkNinja (Jun 10, 2010)

*Use Drywall Compound*

Just fill it with compound , overfill i should say than sand it flush with the drywall than start taping. Its referred by tapers as prefill and most pros will use confill its drys a lot harder than regular compound and hardly losses any volume while drying i wouldn't suggest using this regular compound should be fine 
:ninja:


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, sounds easy enough!


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would add plaster of paris to the compound. Makes it stronger and shrinks less.


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you think about putting up some molding? Would be easier then just filling it in and it will look nicer too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Your drywall should have butted to the ceiling. Top sheet is hung first and the bottom is raised off the floor to to butt to the top sheet. The gap is left at the floor. This is more critical on a concrete slab or where water might be an issue (kitchen, bath, etc.) as moisture can "wick" up into the drywall and become a mold issue. If you're confident this will not be an problem, I'd recommend pre-filling with setting type compound prior to taping.


----------

